# Solid paint palomino....my new horse



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

He's a beaut.


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

thanks  i think so...hes a really great guy and he can really move out! I love him.... :wink:


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

What do you plan to show?


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

well hunter/ equitation and eventually hunter/jumper, hes just now really starting jumping. he's good though


----------



## begin of a dream (Nov 29, 2007)

here he is jumping.....please ignore me...i look horrible :shock: haha. my face....but here he is


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

He looks great! Nice horse and good luck with him!


----------



## BluMagic (Sep 23, 2007)

I've never seen a solid pally paint. looks gorgeous!


----------



## Harlee rides horses (Jan 13, 2008)

Well good luck.


----------



## lakotalegend15 (Nov 5, 2007)

he's gorgeous. i love palominos!


----------



## karly (Feb 15, 2008)

*=]*

hes really cute =]
noice


----------



## horseylover1_1 (Feb 13, 2008)

This is a BEAUTIFUL horse! Palominos are so pretty! He has strong legs, but I noticed he has a big head... does anyone else notice this? I do like your horse, don't get my wrong, I just noticed this. Overall, from a purebred Arab as a 10 and a scraggly old horse with something wrong with it as a 1, I say he is about a 61/2 to 7. =)


----------



## horse_luver4e (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow he's pretty! I have a solid paint too. Go solid paints!! hehe


----------



## DustyDiamond (Mar 18, 2010)

I love love loveee palominos! In fact I recently got a palomino paint and she's a beauty! A handful but I love her! Palominos' are the best...next to drafts.


----------

